# 1/16 G_arden Scale Trams/Trolleys



## wahiba (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi

I am new here having found the forum seeking out 1/16 scale. Here in the UK it is a popular scale for trams/trolleys and I intend having a go. My first efforts will be quick and cheap using old Meccano I have lying around but hopefully followed by something more realistic.

The link below shows some models at this scale running.

Model Tram Show, Manchester, UK July 2012


----------



## FlagstaffLGB (Jul 15, 2012)

Interesting video. Reminds me of the "double decker" buses that run around most of London (we even make them available in some cities for tourist in the US). I used to live in Sculthorpe, UK when I was very young, but didn't really get into trams or street cars until we moved to Germany. Europe is full of them. Most of the model layouts in G-Scale seem to run around the steam or diesel engines, although there are a lot of indoor setups with streetcars and overhead catenary wire systems. They don't seem to fit in with some of the larger garden layouts and have a more urban or city theme.... (now of course I'll end up getting a lot of arguements from those who love their outdoor trolley layouts...Ha). I'm sure you'll find the MLS has lots of helpful links as you venture into this hobby. I haven't heard the name Meccano since I was 5-7 years old. The European fore runner of the Erector sets were very popular and much better built that the US counterpart. Welcome aboard. 

Ed


----------

